# Most dangerous cities



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

What do y'all think would be the most dangerous cities and states after a Shtf situation. And what cities or states are in the most danger to be attacked?


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm sure Memphis, TN and West Memphis, AR will be on our places to avoid. DH lived there while he worked on a pipe line. If we have to leave our place I'm sure most if not all major cities will be avoided. 

I would think both coasts come come under attack first.

But I don't know a whole lot


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I think any major city would be wise to avoid. In my area Atlanta and Birmingham would be far back in my rear view mirror


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

8thDayStranger said:


> I think any major city would be wise to avoid. In my area Atlanta and Birmingham would be far back in my rear view mirror


What county do you live in ? If you don't mind my asking


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Washington D.C. and that's were my Daughter and Son-in-law live and work


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

-prepper- said:


> What county do you live in ? If you don't mind my asking


Lawrence County, AL just a little outside Moulton


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

The cities where the guns are seriously restricted would be the worst IMHO. The criminals would have run of the place.

NYC, LA, Wash. DC, Chicago...


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

New Orleans. look at what happened after miss K. any large city that has a large dependent group.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

stayingthegame said:


> any large city that has a large dependent group.


Don't they all?


----------



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

I am outside of Boston. Never seen a disaster movie where the Northeast survives.
Boston, NYC, Philadelphia.....we are all toast


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

gabedelgado said:


> What do y'all think would be the most dangerous cities and states after a Shtf situation. And what cities or states are in the most danger to be attacked?


Kobe, Japan was a very orderly city after the earthquake destroyed the city. People lined up for food and water, waited patiently and there was no looting and no rioting.

New Orleans was Mogadishu on the Mississippi after Katrina.

So the issue here is not city size, Kobe is 5x larger than New Orleans, the issue is which type of people live in the city.

While we can't reason from a stereotype down to an individual person, the accuracy of the stereotype towards the group is valid. The larger the black population of the city, the more likely things are going to go to hell in the event of a disaster, so if this is the ONLY piece of information that you have available to you, use it, and the odds will be in your favor. If you have more specific information then rely on that instead and disregard the stereotype.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

It would be prudent to avoid any large metro area like the bull head clap when the SHTF. Matter of fact most large metro areas now should be avoided because of the violent parasite element. Detroit, Chicago, L.A., Houston, Dallas-Ft. Worth, Atlanta, Memphis, New Orleans, Baton Rouge, Miami, NY City, Boston, etal.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Any city with a subway or Chicago with their EL. Towns with mass transit will have a high population without private transportation and unable to BO. If they are stuck in the inner city then desperation will happen fast.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Im in Mobile Al. Weve a fairly large black population. Weve also a fairly high crime rate. Theres sections of this city that whites dont dare show their faces in. When shtf, those places are going to EXPLODE! to counterbalance that, we have a pretty big segment of ********. There are a LOT of guns around here.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Cities near are southern border could see a massive invasion from Mexico of people that will take advantage of the situation(to loot, steal, rape, kill, pillage).


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

hiwall said:


> Cities near are southern border could see a massive invasion from Mexico of people that will take advantage of the situation(to loot, steal, rape, kill, pillage).


Agreed. I also think that the vast majority of the Eastern seaboard (certainly between Richmond and NYC) would become a no-man's-land. Which stinks, because I live the epicenter of that, between Baltimore and DC.


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

Turtle said:


> Agreed. I also think that the vast majority of the Eastern seaboard (certainly between Richmond and NYC) would become a no-man's-land. Which stinks, because I live the epicenter of that, between Baltimore and DC.


Neighbor! A coworker of mine explained his decision to live in DC one time: "I'm just not into after-effects. I'd rather go quickly."


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Washington D C , hands down, already the murder capital of the US.

They have very strict gun control and at least 577 criminals in the House, senate and white house.


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

Not in order......Washington, Denver, Seattle, LA, San Fran, Oakland, (bay area), New Orleans, St Louis, Detroit area (Toledo to bay city, and West to Jackson), Cleveland, Chicago area 130 mile radius, then you have others but these are the worst IMHO.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Any city where you have a high number of the residents on welfare and already have a high crime rate are going to be a nightmare in any circumstance. Areas like the upper North Eastern areas of NY, Philadelphia, Boston along with cities like Chicago, Dallas, Houston, Phoenix, LA, San Francisco, St Louis, Memphis, Miami, Tampa bay area and especially New Orleans and Detroit will be hell holes. Areas along the US Mexican border are going to be real nut case. 

Your best bet is to get out of any large metro and settle into a small community where there may be a chance for survival as a community group. Even there you will have some trash that just wants to steal what they can. GB


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I think a lot of people are missing the bigger picture. Sure, big cities will be a problem. But anywhere you live will be a problem. There's gonna be a lot of hungry, desperate people. I don't care who you are or where you live, eventually you'll have neighbors willing to kill you for your food. Even worse, you're going to have people who know you're prepping. They're gonna show up at your door asking for food. They're going to act like you owe it to them. And they're going to become dangerous when you turn them away. Just another reason to not answer the door after it hits the fan unless you're expecting someone.


----------

